
AMD, HP Unveil 2-Exaflop Supercomputer with Epyc, Radeon Instinct - jonbaer
https://www.extremetech.com/computing/307004-amd-hpe-el-capitan-2-exaflop-supercomputer-epyc-radeon-instinct
======
yetihehe
> The machine will be used to simulate nuclear reactions to ensure safe
> management of the US nuclear stockpile as it ages.

I've heard about this for 25 years, when I first read about a supercomputer in
some computer magazine, and then in about every other supercomputer blurb. So,
how much computing power do they need? Considering that current smartphones
are of comparable speed to that early supercomputers, how much longer before
they are sure how that stockpile will age?

------
johnklos
Let's hope the power supplies in this are better than HP's usual shit.

